# الدولار الامريكي في ايام الرئيس اوباما



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الدولار الامريكي في ايام الرئيس اوباما*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*يوم اوباما العالمى*
*العنصرية يا عزيزى*
*كلنا ضد العنصرية *​


----------



## rana1981 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه خليتني اضحك بصورة عالية بالمكتب وانتبه علي كل الناس الموجودين لازم دفعك غرامة على هالشي بس شكرا كتير عالصور​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا بيتر يالهوى حتى الدولار هيتحرق ​*


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ظريف اوى الدولار دة يابيتر شكله ابن ناس

هههههههههه ميرسي لك يا باشا

الرب يعوضك

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يوم اوباما العالمى*
> *العنصرية يا عزيزى*
> ...


* هههههههههههه*
*لماح يا oesi_no*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه خليتني اضحك بصورة عالية بالمكتب وانتبه علي كل الناس الموجودين لازم دفعك غرامة على هالشي بس شكرا كتير عالصور​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*انا مستعد*
*لاكن بالعمله الزمبابوى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*العمله الزمبابوى فى منتدى الصور*
*هههههههههههههههه  *​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا بيتر يالهوى حتى الدولار هيتحرق ​*


* هههههههههههه*
*لا*
*مش*
*للدرجه دى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا bent el3dra*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ظريف اوى الدولار دة يابيتر شكله ابن ناس​
> هههههههههه
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش مهم *
*الشكل*
*المهم *
*القيمه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Ferrari*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*جامد قوووي الدولار ده

بس هيكوون كام بالمصري علي كده

تسلم ايديك يا استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جامد قوووي الدولار ده​*
> 
> 
> *بس هيكوون كام بالمصري علي كده*
> ...



*قصدك كام بالصومالى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mikel coco*
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*لاتعليق*
*ههههههه*
*ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
صورة جميلة جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## فادية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا  مش  دولاااااااااااااااااااااار  *
*دا  50  سنت  بس  *
*يا  لهوي  هو  من  اولها  اسهم اوباما  نازلة  في  السوق الامريكي*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يا عمى ولا يهمك ودة الجنية المصرى فى عهد هريدى




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## جيلان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه
عشن كدى الجنيه بتاعنا ابيض من الصينى بعد غسيله*


----------



## merna lovejesus (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوى الدولار ده بس ايه الضلمة ديه مش هينفع كده لو النور اتقطع يلا مش مشكلة بس حلو اوى ميرسى كتير على الدولار المضلم ده


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الدولار ده لو ضاع في حته ضلمه مش هانلاقيه 
شكرااااا


----------



## بحبك يا رب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ياااااااا اية البياض دا ياعم هههههههههههههه شكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اوباما مش محروق كده ده حتى شكله حلو ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لاتعليق*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اشكرك mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> صورة جميلة جدااااااااااااا​


*هههههههههه*
*شكرا الملكة العراقية*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


* هههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يستر يا فاديه*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد حلوة موت
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> يا عمى ولا يهمك ودة الجنية المصرى فى عهد هريدى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*حلوه احزروا التقليد*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا *sony_33​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *عشان كده الجنيه بتاعنا ابيض من الصينى بعد غسيله*


*وحياتك من غير عسيل كماااااااان*
*هو*
* ابيض*
*ابيض*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> حلو اوى الدولار ده بس ايه الضلمة ديه مش هينفع كده لو النور اتقطع يلا مش مشكلة بس حلو اوى ميرسى كتير على الدولار المضلم ده


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  merna lovejesus*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> الدولار ده لو ضاع في حته ضلمه مش هانلاقيه
> شكرااااا


*ابدا *
*هنشترى شمع بدولار*
*وندور عليه فى النور*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جاي في الطريق*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> ياااااااا اية البياض دا ياعم هههههههههههههه شكرا


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا بحبك يا رب*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> بس اوباما مش محروق كده ده حتى شكله حلو ههههههههههههههه​


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*صوره من صوره*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد حلوة موت
> شكرا لتعبك


* شكرا mena magdy said*​


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اكيييييييد ده حصرى قبل نزوله الاسواق*
*هههههههههههههه*

*بس نشكر ربنا ان عنيه بانت*
*نشكر الله *


----------



## kajo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_

_هنعرفه من الضحكه _

_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اكيييييييد ده حصرى قبل نزوله الاسواق*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس نشكر ربنا ان عنيه بانت*
> *نشكر الله *


* ههههههههههههههه*
*كفايه علينا عينية*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _هنعرفه من الضحكه _​
> 
> _هههههههههههه_​


* بس ياليتها *
*تدوووووووووووووووم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kajo*​


----------

